# Problem with ick



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I got two 1,5" redhook silver dollars two weeks ago (don't judge me, technically they're piranha-esque







), and I noticed they seem to have gotten ick (ich? White spot disease?) yesterday.
I'm glad I noticed it in an early stage (they're still very active, chasing each other around, eating well), and have only developed about a dozen or so spots as of yet.
To cure them, I added about 2,5 tablespoons of salt to the 15g they're in, and raised the water temperature to about 83-84 degrees, like advised in other threads.

Is there anything else I can do, or should I just wait and see what will happen? Should I continue doing water changes once per week, or perhaps even more frequent? For how long should I follow this treatment, so it won't return?

Tips, answers and comments are appreciated :smile: 
Thanks!

Oh, just one more thing: I also have a couple of cory cats in that tank. I heard that salt is not very good for these kinds of fish. Is that correct? And will the salt affect the Bulldog Pleco that's also in there?
If it's bad, should I remove those fish (the alternative is dropping them in my piranha tank....







), or will they survive a higher selinity level for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO, you should try salt aquarium only and see what happen (it always work for me with ich)...otherwise be very careful if using meds, some of them are very harmful to this fish!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

firslty - you lucky thing getting red hooks, I am a big fan of them.

and I would suggest you medicate, ich medicines are good and effective, and I would not trust the salt and raise the temp method nearly as much as I have had fish with ich in 82 degree water with salt added.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

So you recommend adding additional medicines as well? I'm not a big fan of dropping chemicals in a fish tank, and the the number of spots seem to have decreased since yesterday... If I decide to add medicines anyways, do you have any suggestions?

And yeah, they're nice fish - very active, but still extremely shy...
btw: according to teh LFS where I got them, the sci. name is _Metynnis Hypsauchen_. Do you know if that's the correct name, and are those indeed redhooks? They do start to get a reddish hue in their anal fin.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, I do reccomend adding medicine









look here for info on your silver dollers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks mate, I appreciate it


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Be VERY careful in selecting meds to treat silver dollars. Make sure you read the box to see if it's safe for use on them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I will! Thanks for the tip, Don


----------

